# Greetings from Brooklyn Zoo



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

A long time sufferer here, just looking for some help as DP/DR is ruining my life basically. Just looking for medication suggestions as well as things like mindfulness or mild exercise (have severe chronic pain so can't do much).

Also just wanted to say that IBS symptoms largely govern my DP/DR. If they are bad, I simply cannot stop derealizing ????. Does anyone else find that? Also my GI pain triggers DP/DR.

Thanks and hi, Pete

PS apparently I've posted here a lot before. I don't even remember ???? so, "hello again!" I guess!


----------



## jack1992 (Aug 20, 2020)

sming said:


> Hi,
> 
> A long time sufferer here, just looking for some help as DP/DR is ruining my life basically. Just looking for medication suggestions as well as things like mindfulness or mild exercise (have severe chronic pain so can't do much).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes, I too have DP/DR along with inflammatory bowel disease (ulcerative colitis). The more stressed I feel, the worse the colitis symptoms tend to be. However the DP/DR is just always there 100% with very little fluctuation in its severity.

There is no one size fits all medication as everyone responds differently to each medication. There is a very, very long list of various meds you could try. I have collected a long list of different meds mentioned on forums, youtube videos etc reported to have helped DP/DR sufferers. This is what I have found but *PLEASE ask a qualified doctor for advice before trying any of these*:

*Medications and supplements:*

Abilify/aripiprazole

Abilify/aripiprazole combined with Viibryd

Adderall or Adderall XR

Benzodiazepines

Citalopram

Clomipramine/anafranil

Clonazepam

Desipramine

Gingko biloba

Klonopin

L-Theanine

l tyrosine

Lactobacilus Reuteri

Lamotrigine

Lexapro

Liquid SAM-E

Marplan

Modafinil

Modalert

Modiadal

Naloxone

Naltrexone

Noopept

Olanzapine

Phenazepam

Phosphadyl serine

Provigil

Ritalin

Sertraline

Sulpiride

Trintellix

Wellbutrin

*Therapies:*

EMDR

The Linden Method

Somatic experiencing

Transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS) or Repetitive Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (*rTMS*)

AND also a clean diet and exercise, which can be low intensity such as Yoga or Tai Chi if, like you mention, you have chronic pain.

Helpful videos:





 (and other videos from Adrenal Repair channel)





 (and other videos from bignoknow channel)





 - My 100% Depersonalization/ Derealization Recovery & How I did it





 - My Personal Dpdr Recovery Story & How I Got Out (and other videos from Dan Plants channel)

Adrenal Repair youtube channel - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYpFAgCDqWkG8vQYGoOuTEw/videos

bignoknow youtube channel - https://www.youtube.com/c/bignoknow/videos

Dan Plants youtube channel - https://www.youtube.com/c/DanPlants/videos

Jordan Hardgrave youtube channel - https://www.youtube.com/c/TheAnxietyNinja/videos


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

My dear mom suffered GI symptoms. She had every test. Every procedure. Had her gall bladder removed. etc., etc. Mom wasn't an educated woman. She confided in me

that the doctors had tried to explain that her illness was due to depression and anxiety. They prescribed an anti depressant and an anti anxiety medication. She told me that the doctors didn't understand, because

they were telling her it was all in her head, but she knew she wasn't crazy as her symptoms were physical. Sadly, my mom passed after going to the ER on a Sunday night, complaining of stomach pain.

Due to her history, I presume, of unfounded stomach complaints, they simply admitted her to a room where she passed from a ruptured stomach aorta.

Sunday night is a bad time to be admitted to a hospital, FYI. Well, I was still in the process of researching possible causes of my own complicated health issues when I came across

a medical journal describing the process of diagnosing IBS. It could have been my mother's case history. The diagnosis is given by exclusion. When it isn't anything else, and after

they have taken out the gall bladder, you get the IBS diagnosis. Or, at least that is how it used to be. I think this was the first time I really began to appreciate the mind body connection and how much our

digestive processes are affected by anxiety and depression. Well, I wish I had come across that journal earlier, so that I could have sat with my mother and helped

her come to an understanding of how her illness worked, and no...she wasn't crazy. . Interestingly enough, I would solve the mystery of how my own mental illness began, because it also began in my stomach.

I experienced something called an epigastric aura. I believe it is known by abdominal aura in the US. It is a seizure that begins at the bottom of the Vagus nerve in the abdomen.

It rises slowly up that nerve, through chest and neck into the brain, where it initiates a larger temporal lobe seizure. This epileptic event caused a period of psychosis which segued into an affective disorder of

recurrent major depression. It is a rare and difficult to diagnose illness, and it only took me 40 years to do it.


----------

